# Re: another unwanted racing pigeon



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: another unwanted racing pigeon*

This is the other side of the coin;
List of 2009 birds lost from Mountainside Loft 

Mountainside Loft 2009 lost list

if-2009-E-33826
if-2009-E-33827
if-2009-E-33828
if-2009-E-33830
if-2009-E-33831
if-2009-E-33832
if-2009-E-33834 rescued band was cut off
if-2009-E-33835
if-2009-E-33836
if-2009-E-33837
if-2009-E-33839
if-2009-E-33840
if-2009-E-33842/63083
if-2009-E-33844
if-2009-E-33845
if-2009-E-33846
if-2009-E-33847
if-2009-E-33852
if-2009-E-33853
if-2009-E-33856
if-2009-E-33857/63087
if-2009-E-33858/63088
if-2009-E-33859
if-2009-E-33860
if-2009-E-33862
if-2009-E-33863
if-2009-E-33868/63081
if-2009-E-33869
au-2009-arpu-63071
au-2009-arpu-63072
au-2009-arpu-63074
au-2009-arpu-63075
au-2009-arpu-63076
au-2009-arpu-63077
au-2009-arpu-63078
au-2009-arpu-63089
Some lost within 15 mile radius of my house. Now I live on the side of a mountain,not the topside,the side with alot of hawks,but not 1 I repeat not 1 phone call in reference to any of these 2009 birds,or I would have retreived them. Thank you for your time,
Kurps


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

M Kurps said:


> This is the other side of the coin;
> List of 2009 birds lost from Mountainside Loft
> 
> Mountainside Loft 2009 lost list
> ...


I feel your pain. I too and many others on this site have lost birds with no phone calls so we can go retrieve them. But I will say three times last year young tagged birds followed mine home. Made phone calls and delivered them back to their homes. 

Like you I cannot speak for or make others do what is right. I can only do and speak for myself. 

God Bless and enjoy your mountainside view with the birds flying,
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with Big T in all my years I have never gotten a call for any of my lost birds but I keep hoping that some day I just might  the thing is any that have come home with my flock and I made the call never wanted their birds back thou either so they just either stayed with my flock or moved on when they felt the need ...


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

MickaCoo helps find homes for the unwanted or unreturnable racers and homers that come our way.

Are there rescue organizations or retirement homes for disabled pij within the racing community? Or is being culled the best that is offered for the old, slow and injured?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Elizabeth,
Why would you think that I am putting MickaCoo down. Anyone helping a hurt pigeon or any animal is OK in my book. As far as organizations or retirement homes for sick or injured racing pigeons run by the racing organization, no. Each man is responsible for thier own. My statement is just about the other side of the coin,meaning that alot of people just don't care about pigeons. As far as culling,alot of people will put down a dog or cat or some other animal if thier illness is too much for them, NOW DO NOT TAKE this as me sticking up for this I am just stating a fact. The world is not a perfect place ,but we do what we can to make it a little better.
Kurps


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, M Kurps-

I didn't take anything you said to be a put down of MickaCoo. (Maybe I didn't read enough?)

I was just prefacing my question about resources for disabled racers with a mention of what MickaCoo does.

Perhaps we've had a misunderstanding.

All best to you and yours!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the bands can be confusing for alot of people not familiar with the bands and how to find the owner. that is why I forked out the cash and orderd custom snap on bands with my name and phone # on them and put them on the other leg.. anyone can read and understand the band.. have not had one lost yet, but I do not race, just road train for releases. And of course a certain % are just caught by a hawk, so one never knows.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am listed the following lost birds because a while back a guy on a Quad was driving around in the woods looking for pigeons that may have met an unfortunate fate and I do not want anyone reusing my bands.
Mountainside Loft 2010 lost bird list;
If-2010-E-72701 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78981
If-2010-E-72702 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78984
If-2010-E-72703 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78987
If-2010-E-72704 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78989
If-2010-E-72705 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78990
If-2010-E-72706 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78992
If-2010-E-72707 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78993
If-2010-E-72708 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78994
If-2010-E-72709 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78996
If-2010-E-72710 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78997
If-2010-E-72712 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-78998
If-2010-E-72713 ------------  Au-2010-Centennial-90498
If-2010-E-72714 ------------ Au-2010-Centennial-90499
If-2010-E-72715 ------------ IPB-2010-B-5291
If-2010-E-72720 ------------ IPB-2010-B-5292
If-2010-E-72723 ------------ IPB-2010-B-5293
If-2010-E-72724 ------------ IPB-2010-B-5294
If-2010-E-72725 ------------ IPB-2010-B-5296
If-2010-NPR-3226------------ IPB-2010-B-5297
If-2010-NPR-3232------------ If-2010-MH-853
If-2010-NPR-3233
I received 1 phone call about 1 of my lost birds and went and picked him up,Amen. Correction 2 calls, 1 bird was deceased but at least the gentleman had the respect to call me.
Kurps


----------

